# Looking for bear bows.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Does any body around here that sell bear bows? I'm looking for a Fread bear attack or a legan. If any body know where I can pick one of these up for a good deal? Any help would be great.

Thanks For the help.


----------



## Rbyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

check out sportsmans i was there yesterday seen a few there not sure if its the one your looking for or try ksl classifieds


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks I will check there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wild arrow used to have them. They may still.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree I don't think they carry them any more. I think they only carry Hoyt and Mathews. I will stop by there tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

not sure you have the mucsle to pull one of those back; lol;


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Does any body around here that sell bear bows? I'm looking for a Fread bear attack or a legan. If any body know where I can pick one of these up for a good deal? Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks For the help.


i live in sandy, but ive been doing business with Colby at Humphries Archery in american fork. ive been looking at the Bear line myself. give him a call and let him know Braden K. sent you! i haven't got mine yet cause im looking for a left handed which is getting hard because of the new year.

please PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Al's Sporting Goods in Logan carries the Bear Archery bows. That might be too much of a drive from Salt Lake, though. Cabela's shows the Legion on their website.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Al's Sporting Goods in Logan carries the Bear Archery bows. That might be too much of a drive from Salt Lake, though. Cabela's shows the Legion on their website.


The drive up there is not a big deal. We will just make it worth the drive up there. Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have them coming to Top of Utah Archery in Logan too... should see the '12 line-up along with their full-line of traditional bows within the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I have them coming to Top of Utah Archery in Logan too... should see the '12 line-up along with their full-line of traditional bows within the next 2-3 weeks.


Do you have any of these two bows that are in my post in your shop now ?If so pm me on how much.By the way guys These bows are for my brother in law. he the one looking and im just trying to help him out.


----------



## missingout (Jan 16, 2012)

gibson archery in brigham sells them


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

missingout said:


> gibson archery in brigham sells them


Do you have there number ?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > I have them coming to Top of Utah Archery in Logan too... should see the '12 line-up along with their full-line of traditional bows within the next 2-3 weeks.
> ...


Man, there for a second I thought you were going to take your panties off and man-up! :mrgreen: Right Tex-O-Bob?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > TopofUtahArcher said:
> ...


LOL. Sorry man. I cant shoot those long and skinny bows like you and Tex o bob there.They look fun. but dang Im not that good like you guys. :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm just joshin' ya Dustin. Besides, you're bigger than me. Wouldn't want to rile ya.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

You can try Gibson archery in brigham city last time I was there he was a dealer for bear archery.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have them in stock. My order is in and they said they were ready to ship as soon as I got back from the Archery Trade show last week. As I mentioned, I should have the Carnage, the Anarchy and a couple other compounds coming within the next week or so along with come curves and longbows... man that Super Grizzly is
b-e-a-utiful! I will get you some pricing in the morning.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I'm just joshin' ya Dustin. Besides, you're bigger than me. Wouldn't want to rile ya.


I dont know if Im bigger then you. I know you are joshin me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I don't have them in stock. My order is in and they said they were ready to ship as soon as I got back from the Archery Trade show last week. As I mentioned, I should have the Carnage, the Anarchy and a couple other compounds coming within the next week or so along with come curves and longbows... man that Super Grizzly is
> b-e-a-utiful! I will get you some pricing in the morning.


Thanks


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Humphries in Payson and American Fork carry Fred Bear. I just had my Bear Lights out serviced at the store in Payson and was checking out the new bows, they are some nice bows. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys he picked up one at wild arrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a Bear bow, I actually got mine off of ebay. I was surprisingly happy with the deal. It was cheaper than anywhere else I could fine local, I just took it to Jakes afterwards, had them help me tune it up and I love it!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I just picked up a Bear recurve circa 1953 off of ebay for a good deal. We'll see how it is when it arrives but the pictures didn't show any damage to speak of. That said, I'd check Jake's in Orem.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Narient - mind sharing what you paid for your recurve? I have a bear recurve - don't know the vintage - that I'm considering parting with and a ballpark figure would help.


----------

